# graco 390 advice



## dtree (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm looking at a Graco 390 , to paint house inside & out including roof & stain fences . Will I be disappointed with this machine or is it more than capable ?
It will not be very regular use. Also looking at asm 2300 zip ,have any of you used this brand, supposed to be same as graco but cheaper. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

dtree said:


> I'm looking at a Graco 390 , to paint house inside & out including roof & stain fences . Will I be disappointed with this machine or is it more than capable ? ...


I cant answer that until you tell me how often you plan on using it.... JK, its good and so is the Titan 440.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

A least get a 395, is this a one time only? if not get a graco 695 Electric or Graco 3900 Gas Powered :thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> A least get a 395, is this a one time only? if not get a graco 695 Electric or Graco 3900 Gas Powered :thumbup:


or a 5900 conversion (electric and gas)


----------



## dtree (Dec 11, 2010)

not planning on using it very often ,maybe three times a year


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

dtree said:


> not planning on using it very often ,maybe three times a year



It probably doesn't matter what u get then.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would still get a 395


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I cant answer that until you tell me how often you plan on using it.... JK, its good and so is the Titan 440.


 You can buy a titan at Blowes of the same size for between 400 & 500.
Using it 3 times a year it should last you like 10 years. SO do you want the best buy, or do you just want a blue machine?

Really for 3 times a year, can rent one cheaper.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah whats up with three times a year?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah whats up with three times a year?


 Maybe his state has been "stimulated"


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Both good, and very similar. The 2300 is being re-labeled under the "Airlessco" brand. ASM is also owned by Graco and they will not be selling the ASM branded pumps anymore, just guns and tips. Of course parts will still be available, just killing the label, not the pump. So don't let that discourage you.


----------



## dtree (Dec 11, 2010)

Cheers mate , maybe i'll go down the asm path i've heard the 2300 is basically the 395. The 3 times a year bit is because i'm actually a rigger
not a painter but i'm looking to get into reno's on houses


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

NC Paint thanks for the info . I did not know that Graco was doing away with the ASM name. I just hope that they continue to make the Airlessco the same, they are tanks and were built to stand the test of time


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

390 is different than the 395 but it is still a nice pump.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

3 times a year? Just rent. Sure after 5 years you will have paid for it, but there are hidden expenses in the equation. Maintainence expenses, storage, pump rusting out, hoses cracking from nonuse.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> NC Paint thanks for the info . I did not know that Graco was doing away with the ASM name. I just hope that they continue to make the Airlessco the same, they are tanks and were built to stand the test of time


Not doing away with ASM, just the label on the pumps. ASM will still have their guns and tips. Some Graco pumps will be relabeled as Airlessco. The Airlessco pumps are the same. I believe that the SL810 is gone, at least I didnt see it in the new brochure. The prime valve is a bit different, but thats all i've noticed so far.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

The 390 is a great entry level sprayer and if you take care of it and store it properly it will last for a long time and imo a much better deal than renting. As the unit is small and will not take up much space, just treat it right and it will treat you right.


----------



## dtree (Dec 11, 2010)

Cheers for advice guys ,gone for a airlessco LP 460 .


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

dtree said:


> Cheers for advice guys ,gone for a airlessco LP 460 .


Great pump!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

dtree said:


> Cheers for advice guys ,gone for a airlessco LP 460 .


Nice choice, and when you're done with it, you can give it to your great grandchildren. :thumbsup:


----------

